# صلوات معزية فعلا رددها في الحياة اليومية



## مورا مارون (16 نوفمبر 2008)

هذه الصلوات مأخوذة عن كتاب التحفة الروحية للعلامة البطريرك أفرام الأول برصوم​ 


*عند الإستيقاظ من النوم*​ 
أولاً حينما يستيقظ المسيحي صباحاً فليرسم الصليب على وجهه وهو قائل:
أيها الرب الذي لا ينام، أيقظني من نوم الخطية لأسبحك. أيها الحي الذي لا يموت أقمني من سِنة الموت، لأشكر رأفتك وأهلني لأسبحك وأباركك مع مسبحيك الأبرار. أيها الآب والابن والروح القدس تعظمت إلى الأبد آمين.

*صلاة الصبح للأب أنطون التكريتي*​ 



​ 
امنحنا ربنا في هذا النهار رفاقاً صالحين، وأخبار السلام، وأفكاراً نقية، وأعمالاً مرضية خالية من الأمور العالمية. وأعطنا عفة في أفكارنا، وقداسة في شفاهنا، وعدلاً في أحكامنا. وهب لنا ربَّنا جسماً صحيحاً وخبزاً كافياً وعقلاً نيراً وفهماً ثاقباً ونجنا من الأهواء الردية ومن الشرير وكل ظالم ومارد. وقدِّسنا بحبك وخشيتك قولاً وفعلاً لكي نصير بني النور آمين.

*صلاة المساء للأب أنطون التكريتي*​ 
أبتهل إليك يا ربي أنا أخطأ عبادك فصُني من المسالك المعوَّجة، وأبعد عني ظلمة الأبالسة الذين يغمُّهم النور. وأعطني أن أصوِّر في عقلي مساء حياتي وأصون نفسي من هلاك الجهل والخطية وأتأمل مساءً نهاية العالم مبكتاً نفسي بذنوبها. لكي إذا زالت عني الأهواء الردية، أستحق السكنى في أرض الحياة النيرة وهناك أشارك قديسيك في تسبيحك أيها الثالوث الأقدس آمين.

*صلاة النوم*​ 



​ 
أيها الرب الذي لا ينام، في يديك أستودع روحي في هذه الليلة، فاحفظني من آفات الأعداء المنظورة وغير المنظورة. وأرسل إليَّ ملاك الأمن والسلام ليحرسني من أهوال الليل ومخاوفه. وأبعد عني الأحلام الباطلة والتخيلات الردية والأشباح المخيفة. وليشرق في ذهني نورك البهي بينما قد أدركتني الظلمات الطبيعية. وأهلني لأسبحك في جنح الليل مع زمرة ملائكتك الذين لا يفترون عن تسبيحك إلى أبد الآبدين آمين.

*صلاة قبل الشغل*​ 
بارك يا رب عليّ وفي أشغالي وأعمالي في هذا النهار. وأقرنها بالنجاح والتوفيق واجعلها أن تكون في دائرة رضاك ومجد اسمك القدوس. وأرزقني من بحر جودك الغزير ما يقوم بحاجتي رزقاً طيباً حلالاً. فإنك رب وهَّاب كريم، يشرق شمسه على الصالحين والطالحين آمين.

*صلاة قبل الدرس*​ 
اللهم يا ينبوع الحق ومصدر الحكمة أضئ ظلمات عقلي بشعاع من أشعة نورك، وأبعد عني ظلام الجهل والخطية المتكاثف. وأرزقني من العلم حظاً وافياً، ومن الأدب نصيباً كافياً. وامنحني ذكاء الفهم وتوقُّد الذهن وطلاقة اللسان. يا رب العلم والعلماء ومُفهم الحكماء. الحمد لك دائماً آمين.

*صلاة للمحنة*​ 
إياك يا رب ندعو في أزمنة الضيق، فأجز بحولك عنا الآفات. إياك ندعو لأن الشرير قد أطغى المسكونة بمكره، وإن أمكنه سيطغي المختارين أيضاً. فاكفنا شره بصليبك، يا ملك السلام آمين.
إليك أصرخ متلهفاً لأن إبليس يُريد هلاكي. أيها الآب الحنون ارحمني. أيها الابن الرؤوف ارحمني. أيها الروح الرحيم ارحمني، إلهي هلمّ لمعونتي وأنشلني، انتقم لي وأعتقني، أضئ عيني ذهني، واكسر سهام المِحن عني، بجاه أصفيائك آمين.

*صلاة للشدّة*​ 
أتوسل إليك أيها الرب مدبِّر الأكوان كما يشاء. يا من تمتحن عبيدك بالمحن والشدائد، امنحني صبراً جميلاً. وعلى كل حال لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض. ولتكن مشيئتك لا مشيئتي، آمين.

*صلاة من أجل الموتى للأب أنطون التكريتي*​ 



​ 
نسألك أيها الإله الكريم، أن تغفر لآبائنا وأخوتنا الموتى، ولا تذكر لهم زلاتهم، ولا تحرمهم في الموقف الأخير نصيب الصالحين. على أنهم اقتبلوك من الماء والروح، واشتركوا بالقربان المقدس. لكن ضُمّهم إلى أوليائك يوم النشور برحمتك. أيها الآب ورأفة وحيدك، وروحك القدوس آمين.


----------



## sameh7610 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى اووووووووى مورا

لطرحك لتلك الصلوات​*


----------



## happy angel (16 نوفمبر 2008)

صلوات معزيه جدا يامورا


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 نوفمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *ميرسى اووووووووى مورا​*
> 
> 
> *لطرحك لتلك الصلوات*​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 نوفمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> صلوات معزيه جدا يامورا​
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​





​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2008)

صلوات راااااااااائعه يا مورا 

مرسىىىىى على الصلاه 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> صلوات راااااااااائعه يا مورا ​
> 
> مرسىىىىى على الصلاه ​
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


كوكو ربنا معاك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسي ياامورة عالصلاوات الهايلة بجد
سلام المسيح يحرسكي
محبتي​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 نوفمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> مرسي ياامورة عالصلاوات الهايلة بجد
> 
> سلام المسيح يحرسكي
> 
> محبتي​


 
*ميرســــ* ربنــــــ يبــــ حياتك ـــــــــارك ـــــا *ـــــــي*​


----------



## ماريا بنت الملك (19 نوفمبر 2008)

صلوات جميله قوى شكرا ليكى


----------



## مورا مارون (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ماريا بنت الملك قال:


> صلوات جميله قوى شكرا ليكى


 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2008)

لو كان المؤمنون يصرفون وقتا بالصلاة قدر الوقت الذي يصرفونه 
في التشكي والتذمر، لاصبحوا بعد وقت قصير 
لايجدون شيئا يتذمرون عليه
شكراااا اختي مورا مارون
على الصلاة المميزة
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2008)

صلوات حلوة يا مورا​


----------



## مورا مارون (23 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> لو كان المؤمنون يصرفون وقتا بالصلاة قدر الوقت الذي يصرفونه
> 
> في التشكي والتذمر، لاصبحوا بعد وقت قصير
> لايجدون شيئا يتذمرون عليه
> ...


 

الله يا كليمو كلمات معزية فعلا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (23 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> صلوات حلوة يا مورا​


الرب يباركك​


----------

